# и снова xrandr+второй монитор

## v.tatischev

Доброго времени суток всем!

На ноуте gentoo+gnome. Xrandr заюзал, второй монитор подключаю куда надо (т.е. справа от ноута), все работает, но когда любое окно разворачивается в полноэкранный режим оно оказывается сразу на 2-х мониторах. Половина на ноуте, половина на внешнем. Пробовал искать на форуме - не помогло  :Sad: . Куда посоветуете рыть?

----------

## cord

так а в чем вопрос то?

----------

## v.tatischev

Сорри, проблемы с билайном...

Вопрос в том, что мне нужно развернуть окно только на один монитор. Т.е. перетащить, допустим, на внешний и развернуть там. А сделать это - не получается.

----------

